# Dumb Oil Question



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dexos1 full synthetic.

There's a couple of recent threads.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

theshiftyjelly said:


> Bought a 17' Hatchback Premier that was a certified pre-owned with 13k. Ready for first oil change since I've had it...does it have regular or synthetic oil in it?


To my thinking, regardless of whether or not GM says blended is OK, the engine is turbo-charged. Turbo-charging means a lot of heat. To me, it would be insane to consider anything less than a full synthetic oil with at least the GM Dexos 1 certification.

Nice cat.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Same as above, go with the weight specified in the owners manual for your gen 2. My Honda 0W-20 seems to also meet Dexos 1 so don't just grab the 1st Dexos 1 label oil and pour it in. 



Page 271 is oil type 272 is the oil weight and 366 is capacities. 

https://my.chevrolet.com/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/dynamic/manuals/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/2k17cruze1stPrint.pdf




Heretic said:


> To my thinking, regardless of whether or not GM says blended is OK, the engine is turbo-charged. Turbo-charging means a lot of heat. To me, it would be insane to consider anything less than a full synthetic oil with at least the GM Dexos 1 certification.
> 
> Nice cat.


Most cars that were blended (GM and others) went from blended to full synthetic. The price change for the oil changes went up like $13 because of this.


----------

